# 96 200sx lip kit?



## jnissan200sx (Oct 24, 2007)

does anybody know where i could find a lip kit for a 200sx SE-R or is there even one for this car? 


thank you!


----------



## mattdc_07 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ebay is the Cheapest and that is about the only place, but they are not lip kits there are only full bodykits


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mattdc_07 said:


> Ebay is the Cheapest and that is about the only place, but they are not lip kits there are only full bodykits


you are wrong ! way way wrong there are lip kits are available for our cars

1. you can use an oem accord lip that modify it to fit.

2. stillen front lip made for the 200sx and that will work too

3. if you can find one a Syndicate Kustoms Lip kit


search a bit before you say there isnt


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

What year of accord?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

iirc 96 honda accord EX

it a simple lip looks like this


----------



## king21 (Aug 27, 2007)

i heard that some people use garage door weather strip


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, I thought about that. I saw a wrx online with one made from that.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I did the garage door strip lip. It's okay but i might do something else.


----------



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

LIUSPEED said:


> you are wrong ! way way wrong there are lip kits are available for our cars
> 
> 1. you can use an oem accord lip that modify it to fit.
> 
> ...


do you have pics of the stillen and syndicate kustoms lips and where can i find them?


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Ummm.... From Stillen. And SK lips aren't made any more.


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

I did the garage door weatherstripping. Cost me $10 @ home depot and $2 for brush-on super glue. Its not professional and all crazy but looks pretty good I think


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

stillen lip, 626 lip, accord lip. Thats all i can think of.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Mar 23, 2009)

Stillen still makes the lip its on there website for a 150 i think check it out.


----------



## havokroll3r (Mar 22, 2009)

did the garage strip lip to my base model 200 and im pretty happy with the way it turned out. just wanted to show since all the other pics are off the se-r bumper


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

That grille with out the nissan badge looks sweet.


----------



## havokroll3r (Mar 22, 2009)

took for ever for me to get it to look that good since the emblem is actually raised a little


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

Acura integra 86-99, Integra 90-93 will fit like a glove.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

will these lips fit on a 4 door 99 sentra?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

blkbird said:


> Acura integra 86-99, Integra 90-93 will fit like a glove.


would the integra lip work on 4 door 99 sentra?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

stillen lip -


----------

